# هذه نسخة كاملة من البرنامج يمكن تسطيبها



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه نسخة كاملة من البرنامج يمكن تسطيبها و معذرة للنسخة الأولى كانت ناقصة

البرنامج لرسم برفايل لطريق أو لخط مواسير

و يمكن تنزيله من هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/64732137/27fd8155/Profiler.html



تم تحديث الرابط
الرابط يعمل الان بتاريخ 30\9\2008
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## almass (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اخ طاهر
الرابط لا يعمل ويمكننى مساعدتك باذن لله
اذكر لى حجم الملف


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*هذه هو الرابط و لكنى مش عارف لماذا لا يظهر كاملا فى الموضوع*

http://www.4shared.com/file/64732137/27fd8155/Profiler.html


----------



## mnci (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا ابو الاطهار والف شكر على البرنامج القيم


----------



## المساح10 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

تم تحديث الرابط بالمشاركة الاولى
الرابط يعمل الان بتاريخ 30\9\2008
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## سامسامسامسام (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير , و ننتظر شرحا لطريقة رسم مقطع ابتداء من تثبيت البرنامج الى النهاية


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*شرح مبسط*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أود أن أقدم لكم هذا البرنامج المتواضع لعمل قطاع طولى فى طريق أو خط مواسير
لكى يعمل البرنامج بشكل صحيح عليك اتباع الخطوات التالية
1- تنزيل الملف و فكه فى مجلد جديد
2- عمل تسطيب للبرنامج على مجلد اسمه (Profiler) على القرص D
D:/Profiler
3- الدخول الى ملف الأكسس و ادخال البيانات كما هو فى الجدولين
4- إقفال الأكسس و حفظ الملف على الفورمات الموجوده (97 او 2000 ) ضرورى جدا...
5- فتح البرنامج من قائمة البرامج ثم الضغط على (Draw) .
6- اقفل البرنامج و شغل ملف الأوتوكاد المرفق فى نفس المجلد.
7- تأكد تماما تماما تماما أنك عامل قافل ( ortho و snap ) ضرورىىىىىىىىىىى .
8- اكتب الامر التالي : 
script
9- سيظهر لك الاتوكاد لتختار ملف .
10- اختار المجلد الذي به البرنامج و ختار ملف
Profiler.scr .
11- اعمل ( Zoom ) ثم اختار ( Extend ) سيظهر لك القطاع بإذن الله
ملحوظة : - أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج اعجابكم و ارجو أن تدققوا فى الرسم و تراجعوه و أن ترسلوا لي بلاحظاتكم

رجاء : - أرجو منكم أن تدعوا لي بظاهر الغيب
و شكرا ...
م / طاهر حمدي شاكر
taherhamdy*************
taherhamdy_76***********
taherhamdy76***********
00966552518875


----------



## اياس الربابعه (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## المنتصر للرسول (15 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكر اخي تم التحميل بنجاح


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رجاء : ارسال ملاحظاتكم*

أرجو من الاخوة الزملاء ارسال ملاحظاتكم لى عن البرنامج


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااري التحميل

شكرا جدا يا مهندس طاهر وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## nass212 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا

مع تحياتي


----------



## احمد عبدالعزيزشاكر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور علي البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس ابو بكر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد

لقد وعدتنا ان تكمل محاضرات حساب الكميات بواسطة landdesktop 
وقد قمنا باستلام المحاضرات من ( 1-8) على امل ان ترفع الباقي ولغاية 13

نحن في الانتظار

مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الزملاء
و مزيد من الملاحظات


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا ** و**بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (31 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## سامسامسامسام (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا البرنامج
اما ملاحظتي فهي ان الملف scr لا يقرء من طرف autocad français
و يمكن تطوير البرنامج باضافة خيار للمستعمل (autocad anglais ou autocad français)


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد على الاخ سامسام*

بالنسبة لأمر الاوتوكاد
فى الانجليزى امر 
script

اما نسخة الفرنساوى انا لا أعلم ما يقابل الامر 
Script


----------



## الفهيد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا العمل


----------



## سامسامسامسام (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز شكرا على ردك
اريد ان اوضح ان الامر Script واحد في autocad Français و autocad anglais
لكن الاختلاف في الاوامر التي في الملف Script


----------



## هانى عامر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير 
وبورك فيك*


----------



## احمد عبدالعزيزشاكر (10 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## engyms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*برنامج جامد جداااااااا*

شكراً يا بشمهندس طاهر على هذا البرنامج الممتاز, انت فعلا عبقرى زى كل مهندسى هندسة شبرا ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور يا مهندس
Engyms


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*اخى العزيز سامسام*

:85:اخى العزيز سامسام
للاسف انا لا اعرف الاوتوكاد بالغة الفرنسية


----------



## eng: issa (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس طاهر

والف شكر


----------



## عماد الجمال (13 نوفمبر 2009)

برجاء اعادة لرفع البرنامج حيث لا يعمل الرابط مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عزت محروس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى لك منى كل الاحترام والتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
نرجو اعادة ال رفع منك او من احد الاعضاء الذين قاموا بالتحميل من قبل


----------



## عزت محروس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى لك منى كل الاحترام والتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
نرجو اعادة ال رفع منك او من احد الاعضاء الذين قاموا بالتحميل من قبل


----------



## مها محمد محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مها محمد محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

يا ريت حد يرفع لنا البرنامج نظرا لاهميته


----------



## عزمي حماد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخوان البرنامج لا يعمل
يرجى ممن نزله اعادة رفعه لتعم الفائدة 
وشكرا لكم
​


----------



## mostafa_m (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغال وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## qmuftah75 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابــــط لا يعمل ياريت التاكيد على الرابط


----------



## يحيى جمال (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى لك منى كل الاحترام والتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا
*يا ريت حد يرفع لنا البرنامج نظرا لاهميته*​


----------



## فالكون (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (9 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم 
ممكن يا اخوانى اى حد يرفع البرنامج مرة اخرى لان الرابط غير شغال


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

وين المشرفين ليش ما بتابعوا ردود الزملاء ؟​


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (5 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعة مشكورين على البرنامج ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ياريت تعمل ابلود للبرنامج برابط جديد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (6 أبريل 2011)

أسف للنقطاع فترة كبيرة عن المنتدى
و جاري رفع البرنامج على موقع آخر


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (6 أبريل 2011)

هذا الرابط الجديد

http://www.mediafire.com/?dmzwz04ymhd


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومتشكرين كتير على البرنامج الجميل والرائع ونتمنى لك مزيد من النجاح تحياتى يا أخى


----------



## فالكون (7 أبريل 2011)

اخى الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (9 أبريل 2011)

هذا الرابط يعمل

http://www.mediafire.com/?dmzwz04ymhd


----------



## sulekha (9 أبريل 2011)

اياس الربابعه قال:


> مشكور على هذا العمل


 

مطلو ب للعمل في السعوديه​
مهندس مدني, مهندس ميكانيك, مهندس كهرباء, مهندس معماري و ذلك للعمل في كبرى الشركات الهندسه الاستشاريه في السعوديه يفضل من لديه اقامه بالسعوديه 
على من يرغب بارسال سيرته الداتيه على الايميل:

[email protected]​


----------



## sulekha (9 أبريل 2011)

مطلو ب للعمل في السعوديه​ 


مهندس مدني, مهندس ميكانيك, مهندس كهرباء, مهندس معماري و ذلك للعمل في كبرى الشركات الهندسه الاستشاريه في السعوديه يفضل من لديه اقامه بالسعوديه 
على من يرغب بارسال سيرته الداتيه على الايميل:


[email protected]​


----------



## youssryali (25 أبريل 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح وشكرا


----------



## احمد برقاوي (14 يونيو 2017)

السلام عليكم اخي 
شكرا لك وارجو منك اعادة رفع البرنامج مع التحية


----------

